# Springwood Site Kelso



## sloath1980 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi
planning a wee jaunt around the borders has anyone stayed at the springwood site at keslo if so is it anygood? Also any other good places anyone could reccommmend around that area?
cheers alot
steve


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Not stayed there too close to home but I think its fine
Also sites at Melrose and Peebles worth a look
Its a nice area but I am biased


----------



## daveseven (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi, 
this is mainly a static site.
We booked, arrived 7pm. 
Tourer site was full, no one from site to be found.
Eventually left and parked in car park by river.
As you would guess - would not recommend it.
If you can - book in to Melrose or Lauder.
Dave


----------



## sloath1980 (Jul 9, 2010)

ok guys thanks, will book in advance
failing that the one at melrose seem to be popular
cheers for the replys
steve


----------



## bluereiver (Jul 3, 2008)

There's a nice wee Camping and Caravanning club site at Jedburgh, also Jed water caravan site at Jedburgh, Biggish site mainly statics at Lilliardsedge, CL s at Ancrum.

I am biased too but if you want more info let me know.

Sam


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We stayed at Springwood for a night last year after the horse racing at Kelso. As we had booked there was a pitch allocated to us and although there are statics on this site, the touring area is well defined, has its own dedicated facilities and is well set out; would go back to it. However, Melrose has to be your first choice for borders. Nice site, it has just won the town's 'in bloom' competition. The site is in the town, the Kings Arms pub serves real ale and good food and there are plenty of nice walks in the area ranging from a stroll along the river to climbing the Eidon hills which dominate the sky line.

Enjoy your stay in this lovely part of Scotland.
Dave


----------



## sloath1980 (Jul 9, 2010)

hi
stayed at kelso last weekend, big and spacious and facilities were good though the shop was slightly under stocked (a box of matches and some washing up liquid was all!) got chatting to a older scottish couple, the bloke being a nice fella who played the eagles on guitar and proceded to fill me full of cold lager. and was disgusted when i tryed to give him some dollars for the beer, his reply being "dont be daft were a friedly bunch us lot".
i agree
steve


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

sloath1980 said:


> hi
> stayed at kelso last weekend, big and spacious and facilities were good though the shop was slightly under stocked (a box of matches and some washing up liquid was all!) got chatting to a older scottish couple, the bloke being a nice fella who played the eagles on guitar and proceded to fill me full of cold lager. and was disgusted when i tryed to give him some dollars for the beer, his reply being "dont be daft were a friedly bunch us lot".
> i agree
> steve


Steve

No wonder the old Scots guy didn't take your offered reward. Dollars from a Yorkshireman, probably thought you had made them yourself! Glad you enjoyed Kelso, even better when you have backed a couple of winners at the races.

PS - remember the thanks button at the top!

Dave


----------

